# In San Diego late March/early April, looking for routes



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm scheduled to be working for a while in downtown San Diego (Gaslamp District) in late March/early April, I was looking for a suggested ride route for early morning sessions of about 25-30 miles. With any luck I'll have more time during my stay to extend my rides, so any other suggested routes would be appreciated.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

There are some good routes from the city - I live in the city and have settled on some favorite routes that are in that mileage range. Problem is, they are too complex to give step-by-step directions here. Feel free to PM me when you get in town though, and if I am in town when you are here I'll be happy to crank out some miles with you.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*link to free bike maps of SD county*

http://www.ridelink.org/Commuter_Se...SurvivetheDrive-CommuterServices-BikeMaps.asp


----------

